# Tungsten Carbide Blanks?



## paulkane1 (13 Apr 2015)

Could someone kindly help me on where I can buy Tungsten Carbide Blanks,? I want to make my own Engraving Tools,for Ostrich Egg Carvings,Ostrich eggs are very tough.I know nothing about metals,so could someone tell me ,how I Shape and Sharpen these blanks?would you use a Diamond Wheel?or a A/O Wheel?I am only talking about small blanks ,a couple of mm square X 3 inches long.I would greatly appreciate any help on this matter.

Yours Kindly Paul


----------



## marcros (13 Apr 2015)

Can't help but ostrich egg carving is a hobby I have never heard of before. Tell us more.


----------



## paulkane1 (13 Apr 2015)

marcros":1cdowmc8 said:


> Can't help but ostrich egg carving is a hobby I have never heard of before. Tell us more.


I am only having a go at it myself at the moment. All i can suggest is go on to PININTEREST,and key in Ostrich Egg Carvings,and you will see some stunning works,or try Egg Carving Forums,and it will give you a idea,what its all about,its a very old craft.

Yours Kindly Paul


----------



## flh801978 (13 Apr 2015)

You will have great difficulty in shaping and sharpening TC I have some pieces if you want to try (ex lathe tool inserts)
How are the tools you need to make any different than commercial TC engraving bits that are about £1 each?
Ian


----------



## woodpig (13 Apr 2015)

No idea where you can get the blanks but for sharpening Diamond is best. In theory you can use "green grit" stones but I've found they don't work very well.

Could you not use HSS blanks? Most engineering supplies can provide these in square or round section from 1/8" upwards. Easy to sharpen on AO as well.


----------



## Myfordman (13 Apr 2015)

lots on ebay


----------



## sdjp (13 Apr 2015)

What sort of tip shapes are you thinking of? I'm suspecting they will be more similar to metal engraving tools, rather than wood carving chisels.

In which case you want a flat surface to hone them on - hence a wheel giving a hollow ground isn't what you want. 

The pro's use rotary laps (think: the side of a wheel), of diamond in differing grits. Effective, but expensive for getting started. 'power hone' is a particular brand. 


For hand use, I'd go with diamond plates. With a small contact area, carbide blanks will tend to wear grooves in stones; and the sustaining flatness of diamond plates works for you here. Even cheap plates are likely to last as long as the blanks will. I've rough shaped some carbide on a basic SiC wheel on a grinder, which might speed the process up a bit. It's very nearly the same hardness (give or take) as aluminium oxide; so SiC, diamond and CBN are the order of the day.

In terms of blanks, here's a couple at £13 a pop: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-tungsten-ca ... 0821807776 and http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-tungsten-ca ... 1587302917

Are you sure that HSS won't do? You can get a a couple of bits for £3 (albeit with a long arrival time): http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-Pieces-3mm- ... 1433259215 and no doubt more locally too.

If you're thinking of making your own tools, it might be worth getting some anyway, so that you can experiment with tool geometry (and sharpening process), even if they wear too fast to be effective for extended use.


----------



## chaoticbob (16 Apr 2015)

Paul, I know nothing about egg carving, but having had a look on Google, it does look interesting! Like others I wonder if you really need carbide tooling assuming that what you are aiming to make are hand gravers. Personally I'd get some tool steel (silver steel) or gauge plate which is supplied in an annealed state, so you can shape just by filing, then harden, refine on a grinder if necessary and hone. I don't know how hard ostrich eggs are, and surprisingly enough don't have one to hand to test - but it may be worth a go. Much easier to shape than carbide or HSS.
Regards, Robin


----------



## Mr_P (17 Apr 2015)

I'd have thunked it was done a bit like a scrimshaw aka sailors with rusty nails, time and a bit of bone.

Cool Star Wars scrimshaw here
http://www.noelgreen.com/2011/04/star-w ... mshaw.html

He says:


> I do all my scrimshaw the “real” (i.e., old fashioned) way with a needle and a galvanized, sharpened nail. It’s a painstaking and very detailed process, but the final result is — I think you’ll agree — quiet beautiful.


----------



## Lons (18 Apr 2015)

Hi Paul
I can't add anything to the advice already given but would be very interested to see how you get on with the carving.
After seeing all the intricate carvings in South Africa a number of yeras ago I brought an egg home with me for carving, just haven't got aroundtuit yet. :lol: 

cheers
Bob
_edit: My intention was to use a powered rotary machine and burrs._


----------

